# bell system tool boxes



## kawarthakid (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone ever use one or have one ?


----------



## nydx1 (May 19, 2011)

Looks organised but its jut for your hand toolsnot like a tool box that can hold much much more


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes, I have one of those I got when I worked for a telecom contractor. It is the exact same, but a little newer and full of tools. It's a very well made case, they were made by JELCO in Canada up until about 3 years ago. Now they are made out of aluminum. The elevator guys like those cases too.


----------



## kawarthakid (Jan 16, 2011)

cdnelectrician said:


> Yes, I have one of those I got when I worked for a telecom contractor. It is the exact same, but a little newer and full of tools. It's a very well made case, they were made by JELCO in Canada up until about 3 years ago. Now they are made out of aluminum. The elevator guys like those cases too.


 
That is the only time i've seen bell boxes being used, is by elevator guys and old school telecom techs . But i've never seen any electricians use them , nor i've i seen them in the " show your tool bags " thread ( I know its not a tool bag ) . They look handy , protects your tools from being "borrowed " and saves them from the weather .


----------



## kawarthakid (Jan 16, 2011)

here's a pic. i found while looking for information on bell system tool boxes. Old school


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

kawarthakid said:


> here's a pic. i found while looking for information on bell system tool boxes. Old school


It looks all sweet and innocent but I bet that guy is thinking she is a MILF.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Any of you whippersnappers try those new motorized buggy's? 

Nice thread gramps :laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

kawarthakid said:


> here's a pic. i found while looking for information on bell system tool boxes. Old school


 Nice pic. Norman Rockwell???


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Nice pic. Norman Rockwell???


I don't believe he worked for the phone company.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Thats pretty cool looking, :thumbsup:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I don't believe he worked for the phone company.


 He may have worked as an illustrator.

It just looks like his characters.

Anyone??


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> He may have worked as an illustrator.
> 
> It just looks like his characters.
> 
> Anyone??


 

I checked on the internet, and Norman Rockwell did do some illustrations for Bell. I could not find that specific pic.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a lot of bell systems stuff from when they where in chicago. 

have some klein/bell stuff


----------

